# Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen. (irreale Modalkonstruktion)



## Korba007

Hallo an alle,

< ... >
3) Was stellt eigentlich der Satz _Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen. Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen _vor_?_ Heißt der dass ihr die Erlaubnis hattet, den Hund zu schlagen und ich bin damit sehr unzufrieden, möchte dass so etwas nicht geschieht?


Danke für alle Vorschläge


----------



## Frieder

Korba007 said:


> Was stellt eigentlich der Satz _Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen. Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen _vor_?_ Heißt der dass ihr die Erlaubnis hattet, den Hund zu schlagen und ich bin damit sehr unzufrieden, möchte dass so etwas nicht geschieht?


Nein, ich und/oder der Gesetzgeber haben euch nicht die Erlaubnis erteilt, den Hund zu schlagen. Deshalb hättet ihr ihn _nicht_ schlagen _dürfen_.
_
Nicht dürfen _heißt in diesem Fall, dass keine (wie auch immer geartete) Erlaubnis vorliegt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es kommt noch hinzu, dass "dürfen" sich hier auf das Zusammenleben beziehen kann und die konkrete Situation, also dass das Schlagen auch ohne dass ein Gesetz oder eine Erlaubnis vorliegt, vermieden werden sollte. (Zum Beispiel: Du hast den Hund geschlagen und jetzt hat er mich gebissen.)

Also: Selbst wenn eine Erlaubnis vorlag, kann es sein, dass die Situation erforderte, den Hund nicht zu schlagen.

Ich würde so umformen:
Es war falsch, den Hund zu schlagen (und ich bin damit sehr unzufrieden). (weil man Hunde nicht schlägt/weil der Hund so unberechenbar wurde/weil ich mich darüber ärgere/weil keine Erlaubnis vorlag ... und viele andere Gründe)

Der Grund ist nicht genannt.

Etwas nicht zu dürfen bedeutet hier im gegebenen Kontext mit "hätte", dass es falsch ist, es zu tun.


----------



## Korba007

Frieder said:


> Nein, ich und/oder der Gesetzgeber haben euch nicht die Erlaubnis erteilt, den Hund zu schlagen. Deshalb hättet ihr ihn _nicht_ schlagen _dürfen_.
> _
> Nicht dürfen _heißt in diesem Fall, dass keine (wie auch immer geartete) Erlaubnis vorliegt.



Der Satz gibt die Vergangenheit von *ihr dürftet den Hund nicht schlagen*, wieder ist also die Vergangenheit von diesem Satz. Normalerweise sollte es so sein, aber der Satz scheint den Sinn von *ihr habt den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen* wiederzugeben. 

Bei *ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen* ist der Konjunktiv da, und dieser stellt eine unrealistische Situation vor, oder gibt Bedingungen für etwas an. Hier liegt aber keine Bedingung vor, der Satz scheint den Sinn von *ihr habt den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen* zu beinhalten. Es ist doch ein wesentlicher Unterschied ob wir den Konjunktiv oder Indikativ verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Konjunktiv 1: Hat hier eine besondere Funktion:
_Ihr dürftet den Hund nicht schlagen._
Das bedeutet (ohne Nebensatz) "Ich vermute, dass ihr den Hund nicht schlagt."
Das hat semantisch selten Sinn, wenn ich mit jemandem spreche, sehe ich es ja normalerweise.

Der Indikativ ist:
_Ihr dürft den Hund nicht schlagen._
Er bedeutet: Es ist verboten/nicht richtig, den Hund zu schlagen.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Konjunktiv 1: Hat hier eine besondere Funktion:
> _Ihr dürftet den Hund nicht schlagen._
> Das bedeutet (ohne Nebensatz) "Ich vermute, dass ihr den Hund nicht schlagt."
> Das hat semantisch selten Sinn, wenn ich mit jemandem spreche, sehe ich es ja normalerweise.
> 
> Der Indikativ ist:
> _Ihr dürft den Hund nicht schlagen._
> Er bedeutet: Es ist verboten/nicht richtig, den Hund zu schlagen.




Aber eine Vermutung kommt hier nicht in Frage. In Vergangenheit hieße der Satz _ihr dürftet den Hund nicht geschlagen haben_.  Wir haben es hier aber mit irreale Modalverkonstruktion zu tun.


----------



## Kajjo

Too


Korba007 said:


> In Vergangenheit hieße der Satz _ihr dürftet den Hund nicht geschlagen haben_.


_Ihr dürft den Hund nicht schlagen. <Indikativ Präsens>
Ihr durftet den Hund nicht schlagen. <Indikativ Präteritum>
Ihr habt den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen. <Indikativ Perfekt; hier: selten; beachte: Ersatzinfinitiv des Modalverbs>
_
Dagegen drückt Dein Vorschlag die Sonderbedeutung aus, die Hutschi in #5 beschrieben hat:

_Ihr dürftet den Hund nicht geschlagen haben_.
= Ihr seid es wahrscheinlich nicht gewesen, die den Hund geschlagen haben.

Dein anderes Beispiel:

_Ihr hättet den Hund (auch) nicht schlagen dürfen!_
= Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen, aber das war falsch von euch!

Ich verstehe nicht so recht, was genau deine Frage ist und warum du es so kompliziert machst. Was genau möchtest du denn ausdrücken?


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> _Ihr dürftet den Hund nicht geschlagen haben_.
> = Ihr seid es wahrscheinlich nicht gewesen, die den Hund geschlagen haben.



Ja, hier meinte ich die verneinte Vermutung in der Vergangenheit.


Kajjo said:


> Ich verstehe nicht so recht, was genau deine Frage ist und warum du es so kompliziert machst. Was genau möchtest du den ausdrücken?



Was eigenlich der Unterschied zwischen _ihr habt den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen_ und _ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen_ ist oder 

du hast deinen Chef anrufen sollen und du hättest deinen Chef anrufen sollen.


----------



## Kajjo

(1)
_
Ihr habt den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
= Damals war es euch verboten, den Hund zu schlagen. Ob ihr es getan habt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht._

_Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
= Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen, es nicht zu tun._

Beispiel:

_Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen, ...
...dann hätte er jetzt mehr Vertrauen zu euch.
...dann hätte er euch auch nicht gebissen.
_
(2)

_Du hättest deinen Chef anrufen sollen.
= Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du deinen Chef angerufen hättest. Du hast ihn aber leider nicht angerufen.

Du hast deinen Chef anrufen sollen.
= Du solltest deinen Chef anrufen. Ob du es getan hast oder nicht, weiß ich nicht._

Beachte: Perfekt ist hier unüblich. Präteritum ist viel üblicher und vermeidet auf einfache Art dein Problem!

Beispiele:

_Du solltest gestern deinen Chef anrufen! Hast du daran gedacht oder es vergessen?

Du solltest doch deine Mutter anrufen, wenn du später nach Hause kommst! Wenn du das vergessen hast, wird sie sich wieder große Sorgen machen._


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Beachte: Perfekt ist hier unüblich. Präteritum ist viel üblicher


dabei gilt es aber, nicht zu vergessen, dass "_Du solltest  deinen Chef anrufen." _zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann:

1) _Du solltest deinen Chef anrufen. _(Präteritum)_ = Du hast deinen Chef anrufen sollen. ( Ob du es getan hast oder nicht, weiß ich nicht.)_
2)_ Du solltest deinen Chef anrufen! _(Konjunktiv II)_ -> Ich rate dir dringend, deinen Chef anzurufen (um mit ihm über dieses Problem zu sprechen / damit er ....)_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> aber nicht zu vergessen, dass "_Du solltest deinen Chef anrufen." _zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann:


Das ist richtig, aber durch die Situation (Kontext) im allgemeinen zweifelsfrei klar. Das Deutsche liebt ja auch seine Partikel... und Kontext.

_Du solltest doch gestern deinen Chef anrufen! Wie konntest du das nur wieder vergessen!

Du solltest besser noch schnell deine Mutter anrufen, sonst macht sie sich noch Sorgen!_


----------



## JClaudeK

Das stimmt. Ich habe es nur für Korba erwähnt, da er/ sie sich mit dem Konjunktiv _anscheinend _etwas schwer tut.

@Korba007
Für "sollen" und "wollen" wird der 'Ersatzkonjunktiv' (mit 'würde') in der Standardsprache nicht verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage:
Welchen Status hat: "Würdest du das wirklich wollen?"
("Wolltest du das wirklich?" hat andere Bedeutung. Ich denke, die Zukunftsbedeutung ist hier blockiert.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, die Zukunftsbedeutung ist hier blockiert.


Ja, das stimmt auch.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
> = Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen, es nicht zu tun.



Mit anderen Modalverben bedeutet der Satz das gleiche? So versteh' ich das...

Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen sollen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen müssen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können-empfinde ich als eine Belehrung im Nachhinein wenn jemand es zu demjenigen sagt, der den Hund geschlagen hat, sagt ihm, er konnte es doch umgehen den Hund zu schlagen, das war nicht nötig. Daraus ergibt sich der Sinn der ersten drei Sätze.

Es gab schon ein Thema darüber  Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen = ... müssen// sollen?

,,I mean, if I wanted to complain to my daughter for going out without telling me, I would tell her _Du hättest mich anrufen konnen/ sollen/ müssen_. But not _dürfen_.''

Bedeutet auch _dürfen _hier das gleiche wie die 3 ersten Sätze?

Der Nutzer Arukami antwortete: ,,Ja, auch der letzte Satz drückt hier das Gleiche aus wie die anderen drei.
"dürfen" muss sich nicht immer zwingend darauf beziehen, dass man die Erlaubnis/das Recht hat, etwas zu tun. Es kann auch die moralische Seite ausdrücken (wie der Duden es formuliert: "die moralische Berechtigung, das Recht haben, etwas zu tun (verneint)"). Siehe dazu hier die Bedeutung c), dort finden sich weitere Beispiele dieser Art.
Es ist also durchaus üblich, dass man "dürfen" in diesem Sinne öfter von Muttersprachlern hört!''


----------



## Hutschi

Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen sollen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen müssen.
Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können.



Die ersten drei bedeuten ungefähr das gleiche, aber mit unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen.

Nicht dürfen ... Es war nicht erlaubt, aus rechtlichen oder moralischen Gründen
Nicht sollen ... Es war nicht zielführend. Mit den Auswirkungen/Konsequenzen muss man jetzt leben.
Nicht müssen ... Nicht brauchen. Es war unnötig. Beachte: das ist anders als Englisch "Must not".


Nicht können - keine Belehrung, es bedeutet, es war nicht möglich, ihn zu schlagen.
Eine Belehrung wäre:  Ich hätte den Hund nicht schlagen können. (Was habt Ihr nur getan?)


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Mit anderen Modalverben bedeutet der Satz das gleiche?


Nein, die Modalverben haben alle deutlich unterschiedlichen Bedeutung!

Dürfen, sollen, müssen, können sind völlig verschiedene Dinge!



Hutschi said:


> Die ersten drei bedeuten ungefähr das gleiche, aber mit unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen.
> 
> Nicht dürfen ... Es war nicht erlaubt, aus rechtlichen oder moralischen Gründen
> Nicht sollen ... Es war nicht zielführend. Mit den Auswirkungen/Konsequenzen muss man jetzt leben.
> Nicht müssen ... Nicht brauchen. Es war unnötig. Beachte: das ist anders als Englisch "Must not".


Bei den unteren drei Erklärungen stimme ich dir zu, aber wieso fasst du das als "ungefähr gleiche Bedeutung" zusammen? Das sind drei signifikant unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.



Korba007 said:


> Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können-empfinde ich als eine Belehrung im Nachhinein


Korba, wir haben das nun schon mehrfach besprochen. Dies ist KEINE Belehrung und der Satz ergibt eigentlich so gut wie unter keinen Umständen Sinn. Man muss schon eine sehr spezielle Situation konstruieren, damit dieser Satz semantisch sinnvoll ist.

_Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können.
= Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen._
z.B. weil technisch unmöglich; oder der Hund zu wehrhaft; oder das Gewissen dagegen spricht


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nein, die Modalverben haben alle deutlich unterschiedlichen Bedeutung!
> 
> Dürfen, sollen, müssen, können sind völlig verschiedene Dinge!
> 
> 
> Bei den unteren drei Erklärungen stimme ich dir zu, aber wieso fasst du das als "ungefähr gleiche Bedeutung" zusammen? Das sind drei signifikant unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.
> ...



Das hängt mit der Unschärfe von "ungefähr" zusammen. Die Unterschiede habe ich anschließend genannt. Damit habe ich zugleich geschrieben, welcher Bereich mit "ungefähr gleich" gemeint ist.
Gemeinsam ist, dass in allen Fällen der Hund besser nicht geschlagen wird.

_



Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können.
= Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen.
z.B. weil technisch unmöglich; oder der Hund zu wehrhaft; oder das Gewissen dagegen spricht 

Click to expand...

_
Nur zum Vergleich:
Eine Belehrung wäre dagegen, wenn ich in der gleichen Situation mit entsprechender Betonung sagen würde: "_Ich _hätte den Hund nicht schlagen können._"  _Das ist dann ein Vergleich des Verhaltens von "ich" und "euch". Ob es wirklich Belehrung ist, hängt vom Kontext ab. Man kann das nicht auf die anderen Personen (Singular: du, er, sie, es -- Plural: ihr, sie) verallgemeinern, mit "wir" wäre es dagegen noch drastischer.

Ohne Kontext gibt es sehr oft viele Möglichkeiten. 

An Olives:
War es ein solches Beispiel mit "ich", dass Du als Vorlage hattest,  Olives?


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Nein, die Modalverben haben alle deutlich unterschiedlichen Bedeutung!
> 
> Dürfen, sollen, müssen, können sind völlig verschiedene Dinge!



Selbstverständlich
Aber bei der irr. Modalkonstruktion in Bezug auf die Vergangenheit die Bedeutungen scheinen gleich zu sein.

canoonet - Verb: Modus: Konjunktiv: Konjunktiv II im Hauptsatz

Du hättest mir das früher sagen können = sagen sollen oder sagen müssen.  Interessant ist dabei das _müssen _hier die Bedeutung von _sollen _annimt.


Kajjo said:


> Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können.
> = Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen.



Das kann auch ein Vorwurf sein, siehe unten bei der irr. Modalverbkonstruktion.


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajjo said: ↑
> Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können.
> = Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann auch ein Vorwurf sein, siehe unten bei der irr. Modalverbkonstruktion.
Click to expand...


Das ist zwar möglich, aber nur in sehr speziellem Kontext.

Sie haben oder hätten etwas getan, dass es unmöglich macht, den Hund zu schlagen. Sie sollten den Hund aber schlagen. Hier kann man sagen: Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen können. _= Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen. _- wenn man es als Vorwurf meint.

Ich halte das heute im normalen Leben für fast unmöglich. Aber in einer Antiutopie ist es vielleicht möglich.
In welchem Kontext möchtest Du es verwenden? Ohne Kontext kommen wir hier nicht weiter.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> In welchem Kontext möchtest Du es verwenden? Ohne Kontext kommen wir hier nicht weiter.




Alles was ich meine ist hier: 

Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen = ... müssen// sollen?

und bei Canoo: canoonet - Verb: Modus: Konjunktiv: Konjunktiv II im Hauptsatz

Kajjo hatte natürlich recht , dass das völlig andere Tätigkeitswörter wind, jedoch bei der Modalverkonstruktion, die irreal ist, sind die Bedeutungen gleich.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> die irreal ist, sind die Bedeutungen gleich


Du hast hier was missverstanden und wiederholst den immer gleichen Punkt. Das wird dir nichts nützen! Bitte hake das endlich für dich ab und verwende diese Phrasen in idiomatischer Weise.


----------



## Korba007

,,Er hat nicht gut aufgepasst. Sie haben ihn wieder bestohlen. _Er hätte besser aufpassen müssen'_'.  MMn kann man den Satz nur als _ Er hätte besser aufpassen sollen verstehen. _Ich glaube, nur so kann man den Satz verstehen. _


Kajjo said:



			Ihr hättet den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen.
= Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen, es nicht zu tun.
		
Click to expand...

_
Das auch. In dem Satz ist entschieden der Sind von _sollen _enthalten.


----------



## Gernot Back

Korba007 said:


> Was stellt eigentlich der Satz _Ihr habt den Hund geschlagen. Ihr hättet ihn nicht schlagen dürfen _vor_?_ Heißt der dass ihr die Erlaubnis hattet, den Hund zu schlagen und ich bin damit sehr unzufrieden, möchte dass so etwas nicht geschieht?


Du hast Recht; Deutsch ist hier sehr unlogisch! Betrachten wir das Ganze mal zuerst ohne Modalverb:

_Ich hätte den Hund geschlagen_​heißt:
_Du hast oder er/sie/es hat den Hund nicht geschlagen, aber ich hätte es an deiner, seiner oder ihrer Stelle gemacht.
_​und jetzt mit Modalverb_:
_
_Ich hätte den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen_​müsste eigentlich heißen:
_*Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen, den Hund zu schlagen, es war aber (leider) erlaubt!_​tatsächlich bedeutet es aber:
_Es war mir nicht erlaubt, den Hund zu schlagen, ich habe es aber trotzdem gemacht!_​


----------



## ablativ

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich hätte den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen_​müsste eigentlich heißen:
> _*Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen, den Hund zu schlagen, es war aber (leider) erlaubt!_​tatsächlich bedeutet es aber:
> _Es war mir nicht erlaubt, den Hund zu schlagen, ich habe es aber trotzdem gemacht!_​


Ist es nicht eher so, dass es vielleicht nicht verboten war, einen Hund zu schlagen, sondern dass man sich selbst (moralische) Vorwürfe macht, dass man es getan hat?


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass es vielleicht nicht verboten war, einen Hund zu schlagen, sondern dass man sich selbst (moralische) Vorwürfe macht, dass man es getan hat?


Im Normalfall ist das so, das denke ich auch. Aber es hängt eben auch vom Kontext ab.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Nicht dürfen ... Es war nicht erlaubt, aus rechtlichen oder moralischen Gründen
> Nicht sollen ... Es war nicht zielführend. Mit den Auswirkungen/Konsequenzen muss man jetzt leben.
> Nicht müssen ... Nicht brauchen. Es war unnötig. Beachte: das ist anders als Englisch "Must not".



Das brachte mich auf folgendes:

Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen-du hast ihn geschlagen aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, weil man Hunde nicht schlagen darf.
Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen müssen-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun weil es unnötig war oder keiner zwang es dir auf, du hast es trotzdem getan.
Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen sollen-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht, weil man Hunde nicht schlagen sollte. Recht/Moralische Seite.
Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, in erster Linie empinde ich als Vorwurf, dass eine Möglichkeit bestand, das zu unterlassen. Das konnte man vermeiden. Kann auch


Kajjo said:


> Euch wäre es unmöglich gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen.


 bedeuten.

Ähnliches zeigt sich deutlich hier: _Du hättest mir das früher sagen können_-der Sprechende beschwert sich bei jemandem, dass es eine Möglichkeit gab, ihn über etwas in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Ich möchte noch die Verneinung wegmachen, z.B

Er hat nicht gut aufgepasst. Sie haben ihn wieder bestohlen. Er hätte besser aufpassen müssen-Es wäre besser gewesen wenn er aufgepasst hätte, weil man aufpassen muss, es ist nötig aufzupassen.

Er hätte besser aufpassen sollen-es wäre besser gewesen aufzupassen, weil man aufpassen sollte
Er hätte besser aufpassen können-er wäre besser gewesen aufzupassen, z.B weil er Augen hat, es hat damit die Möglichkeit, sich nicht bestehlen zu lassen.

_Dürfen _funktioniert hier nicht ohne Verneinung, glaube ich . Bei Helbig und Buscha steht, dass _dürfen _bei irr. MVK zumeist mit Verneinung steht. Wenn sich jemand eine Situation ohne V. ausdenken könnte, möchte er diese mal hier schreiben 


Gernot Back said:


> Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen



Ergibt der Satz eigentlich Sinn?


----------



## Hutschi

> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, in erster Linie em*p*finde ich als Vorwurf, dass eine Möglichkeit bestand, das zu unterlassen. Das konnte man vermeiden.



Das funktioniert nicht so. In dem Fall müsste man mindestens einen Hinweis "auch" einfügen. Das zeigt, dass die Möglichkeit gemeint ist. Ohne "auch" ist dieser Sinn blockiert. Der Satz ist ohne "auch" nicht idiomatisch.

Du hättest den Hund auch   _*nicht *schlagen_  können - du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, in erster Linie empfinde ich als Vorwurf, dass eine Möglichkeit bestand, das zu unterlassen.
"Nicht schlagen" zusammen sprechen und betonen, besonders stark "nicht".

Edit: Ergänzung


Korba007 said:


> Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergibt der Satz eigentlich Sinn?
Click to expand...


Es hängt vom Kontest ab, ob er passt. Aber der Satz ergibt Sinn. Mit "dürfen" im eigentlichen Sinn: erlaubt sein.
Beispiel:
Es war erlaubt. Ich habe es getan, weil es erlaubt war. Ich durfte es und machte es. Das führte als Konsequenz zu einem Unfall.
Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen. = Es wäre besser gewesen, wäre es nicht erlaubt gewesen (allgemeine Erlaubnis)/hätte man es mir nicht erlaubt (spezielle Erlaubnis für mich).


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen dürfen-du hast ihn geschlagen aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, weil man Hunde nicht schlagen darf.
> 
> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen müssen-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun weil es unnötig war oder keiner zwang es dir auf, du hast es trotzdem getan.
> 
> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen sollen-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht, weil man Hunde nicht schlagen sollte. Recht/Moralische Seite.
> 
> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun, in erster Linie empinde ich als Vorwurf, dass eine Möglichkeit bestand, das zu unterlassen. Das konnte man vermeiden.


Die letzte Interpretation ist FALSCH. Das habe ich nun schon mehrfach deutlich gesagt. Wenn du Hilfe möchtest, musst du auch bereit sein, sie anzunehmen!

Die richtige Interpretation ist, dass du nicht in der Lage gewesen wärest, den Hund zu schlagen, waruma uch immer.



Korba007 said:


> Ähnliches zeigt sich deutlich hier: _Du hättest mir das früher sagen können_-der Sprechende beschwert sich bei jemandem, dass es eine Möglichkeit gab, ihn über etwas in Kenntnis zu setzen.


Hier ist der Vorwurf korrekt. Das Beispiel mit dem Hund ist nicht gleichwertig.



Korba007 said:


> Ergibt der Satz eigentlich Sinn?



_Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen.
= Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich nicht die Erlaubnis gehabt hätte, das zu tun._

Sicherlich kann man sich einen Kontext ausdenken, in dem der Satz Sinn ergibt. Besonders häufig kommt das sicherlich aber nicht vor.


----------



## elroy

> Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen müssen-du hast ihn geschlagen, aber es wäre besser gewesen das nicht zu tun weil es unnötig war oder keiner zwang es dir auf, du hast es trotzdem getan.


 Das hätte ich anders interpretiert, und zwar so: "Du hast den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre viel ratsamer gewesen, das nicht zu tun". Ist das eine falsche Interpretation? Bedeutet es wirklich "Es wäre nicht nötig gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen?" bzw. "Keiner hat dich gezwungen, den Hund zu schlagen?"? 

Bzgl. "können":

Im Englischen kann man zweierlei sagen:

1. You couldn't have hit the dog. = Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können.
2. You could've not hit the dog. = Vorwurf 

Wie drückt man 2 auf Deutsch aus?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das hätte ich anders interpretiert, und zwar so: "Du hast den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre viel ratsamer gewesen, das nicht zu tun". Ist das eine falsche Interpretation? Bedeutet es wirklich "Es wäre nicht nötig gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen?" bzw. "Keiner hat dich gezwungen, den Hund zu schlagen?"?
> ...



Wir haben zwei Aspekte, zum ersten den Sinn, der sich direkt aus den Wortbedeutungen ergibt, zum zweiten den "pramatischen" Sinn, also das was gemeint ist, das, was man zwischen den Zeilen lesen soll.

Der wörtliche Sinn ist:


Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen müssen = Du hättest den Hund nicht zu schlagen brauchen. = Es war unnötig, ihn zu schlagen.

Der pragmatische Sinn, also das, was eigentlich gemeint ist, ist:

"Du hast den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre viel ratsamer gewesen, das nicht zu tun" und das ist in pragmatischer Sichtweise gleichbedeutend mit: "Es wäre nicht nötig gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen." bzw. "Keiner hat dich gezwungen, den Hund zu schlagen."

Alle drei Formulierungen bedeuten:

Ich kritisiere, dass du den Hund geschlagen hast.  Das war falsch.
Sie sind nur höflicher und nicht so direkt ausgedrückt.

Deutsch vs. Englisch: Falscher Freund: du musst nicht=du brauchst nicht=it is not necessary vs. you must not=you are not allowed= du darfst nicht

PS:
1. You couldn't have hit the dog. = Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können. (I'm not sure if this is correct in pragmatic sense.)
2. You could've not hit the dog. 

Vorwurf: Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen sollen/dürfen/müssen/brauchen.

Note: There is very few context where you can say: Vorwurf: Du hättest den Hund nicht schlagen können. (Context: Because I know it that you cannot hit the dog, somebody else has to hit the dog. - This is extremely seldom and strange nowadays.)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Du hast den Hund geschlagen, aber es wäre viel ratsamer gewesen, das nicht zu tun". Ist das eine falsche Interpretation? Bedeutet es wirklich "Es wäre nicht nötig gewesen, den Hund zu schlagen?" bzw. "Keiner hat dich gezwungen, den Hund zu schlagen?"?


Ich sehe gar keinen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen den Version. Die Interpretation des Grundes ist völlig offen und dient hier nur zur Verdeutlichung. Ja, es könnte ratsam gewesen sein, es nicht zu tun; es könnte nicht notwendig gewesen sein, sondern das Ziel auch auf anderem Wege erreichbar. So oder so: Es hätte eine andere Möglichkeit gegeben, als den Hund zu schlagen: Du hättest ihn nicht schlagen müssen, sondern hättest stattdessen dies und das tun können.


----------



## Kajjo

_You could've hit the dog.
[Mensch, sei doch vorsichtig, ] Du hätten den Hund treffen/verletzen können!

_


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _[Mensch, sei doch vorsichtig, ] Du hätten den Hund treffen/verletzen können!_


 Ich glaube, Du hast Dich verlesen.

You could've *not* hit the dog. = Es wäre möglich gewesen, den Hund nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, Du hast Dich verlesen.


Stimmt. Ich habe es in #33 korrigiert. Immerhin eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, da jetzt endlich der Vorwurf rauskommt, den Korba wahrscheinlich sucht...



elroy said:


> 2. You could've not hit the dog. = Vorwurf
> Wie drückt man 2 auf Deutsch aus?



_Du hättest den Hund auch _nicht_ schlagen können!  <with stress on "nicht">
= Du hättest die Wahl gehabt, den Hund nicht zu schlagen._


----------



## Hutschi

Exactly,  the crucial point here is including "auch" to indicate that it is not a single fact but a possibility and to stress "nicht". So Kajjo and I agree fully in this point.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Du hättest den Hund auch _nicht_ schlagen können! <with stress on "nicht">_


 That's exactly what occurred to me as a translation, but I decided to check with native speakers instead of offering my version.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Es hätte mir nicht erlaubt sein dürfen.
> = Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich nicht die Erlaubnis gehabt hätte, das zu tun.



Würde der Satz ohne Verneinung funktionieren? Meine Meinung nach, schon, das wäre etwas total abstraktes. 

Ich möchte noch ''müssen'' klären, wo der Unterschied zu _sollen _liegt. 
_Er hat es wissen müssen_ (er musste es wissen)-er war gezwungen es zu wissen  oder es war notwendig es zu wissen. Allgemeine Aussage, die nichts darüber aussagt, ob die Bezugsperson es wusste oder nicht. Weiß man nur, dass eine Bestimmte Kenntnis von etwas notwendig war. 
_Er hätte es wissen müssen_ , er war gezwungen es zu wissen, hat es aber nicht gewusst, deswegen steht hier _hätte_. Hätte steht hier für etwas nicht realistisches. Da die Irr. Modalkontruktion bedeutungsmäßig  dem Wunschsatz nahesteht, könnte man sagen. _Hätte er es gewusst_! als Wunsch. 

Meine Frage lautet wäre es besser gewesen wenn die Bezugsperson es gewusst hätte, weil es z.B eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist oder weil man sowas einfach wissen muss oder *aus einem anderen Grund*? Denn..

wenn wir _müssen _durch _sollen _ersetzen haben wir..

Er hätte es wissen sollen 

_er hat es wissen sollen_-für der Satz ist nicht das beste Beispiel, es würde aber bedeuten jemand befahl ihm dass er es weiss. Auftrag entfällt hier, Wissen ist kein Auftrag, den man ausführen kann. Wir wissen nicht ob er es wusste, wir wissen nur dass er es wissen ''sollte''.
_er hätte es wissen sollen_-wir wissen dass er es nicht wusste und deswegen wünschten wir, er wüsste es. (Oder eigentlich wir hätten gewünscht, er hätte es gewusst, hoffentlich ist das richtig, nicht wir haben gewünscht, er hätte es gewusst). Bei _sollen _geht es um z.B bestimmte gesellschaftliche Normen. 


Ist das das, wodurch sich _müssen _von _können _hier in Bezug auf die Irr. Modalkontruktion unterscheidet?


Wenn wir nocht eine Verneinung dazwischen fügen..
Er hat es nicht wissen müssen er war nicht gezwungen das zu wissen, oder keine Notwendigkeit.Ob er das wusste oder nicht, gibt es kein Info. 
Er hätte es nicht wissen müssen er war nicht gezwunden es zu wissen, oder Keine Notwendigkeit. Er hat es aber gewusst, die Sprechperson hätte gewünscht, er hätte es nicht gewusst, es wäre besser gewesen, wenn er das nicht gewusst hätte.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Er hätte es wissen müssen


Ohne Kontext und ohne erklärende Partikel sind solche Sätze schwierig zu interpretieren. Zwei wesentliche Bedeutungen sollte man unterscheiden und kennen:

_Er hätte es eigentlich wissen müssen. <sehr idiomatisch>_
_= Ich hätte aufgrund der Umstände erwartet, dass er das weiß. Es ist seltsam, dass er das nicht wusste.

Er hätte es schon/wirklich wissen müssen.
= Er hätte sich darum kümmern sollen, dies zu erfahren. Es wäre notwendig gewesen, dass er das weiß.
_


Korba007 said:


> Hätte er es gewusst!


_Hätte er es doch bloß gewusst!
= Ich wünschte, er hätte in dem Moment über das Wissen verfügt.
_
Beachte, dass der Satz ohne Partikel wie "doch bloß/nur" nicht idiomatisch und kaum verständlich ist.



Korba007 said:


> weil es z.B eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist oder weil man sowas einfach wissen muss oder aus einem anderen Grund?


_Hätte er es doch bloß gewusst!
_
Meistens bedeutet das, dass es für mich oder jemand anderen sehr günstig und wünschenswert gewesen wäre, wenn er es gewusst hätte. Es hätte vielleicht ein Unglück verhindert oder einen Vorteil verschafft.



Korba007 said:


> er hätte es wissen sollen


_Er hätte es wissen sollen._
_= Es wäre seine Aufgabe gewesen, es zu wissen. Es hätte ihm klar sein müssen, dass wir erwarten, dass er das weiß._


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> _Er hätte es eigentlich wissen müssen. <sehr idiomatisch>
> = Ich hätte aufgrund der Umstände erwartet, dass er das weiß. Es ist seltsam, dass er das nicht wusste._



Ja, die Bedeutung ist in diesem thread nicht aufgetaucht, die gibt es für die Modale Kontruktion im Polnischen auch. 

Ich hätte noch 3 abschließende Fragen und zwar:

1)Die Bedeutung mit hätte unterscheidet sich von normalen Perfekt Sätzen oder Imperfekt Sätzen dadurch, dass man darauf hindeutet, dass man h


_Du hast ihm das nicht zu sagen brauchen_-du hast das ihm nicht sagen müssen/du musstest ihm das nicht sagen-das war unnütz, sinnlos oder es lag kein Zwang vor. Bekannt ist die Information, ob du ihm das sagtest oder nicht, nicht. Nur die Sinnlosigkeit, das Unnützsein ist angegeben.

_Du hättest ihm das nicht zu sagen brauchen_-du hast ihm das nicht sagen müssen/du mustest es ihm nicht sagen-erkennt man aber dass durch _hätte _also Wunsch dass das in dem Satz Angegene zustande kam, durch das hätte erkennt man auch dass sich die Sprechperson wünschte, dass du es ihm nicht gesagt hättest. Man weiß also dass obwohl du es ihm nicht zu sagen brauchtest/obwohl du es ihm nicht hättest zu sagen brauchen, hast du es getan.

2) Wollen oder Mögen (Mögen als Lustausdruck) Quelle "wollte" was bedeutet das?

Ich möchte gerne einen Kaffee trinken-indikativ Präsens.Ich hab (jetzt) Lust einen Kaffe zu trinken.

Ich wollte (mochte) gerne einen Kaffe trinken/ich hab gerne einen Kaffe trinken wollen (mögen)-Indikativ präteritum. Ich hatte (damals) Lust einen Kaffe zu trinken. Ob ich den bekam oder nicht und folglich auch trank, ist unbekannt.

Ich hätte gerne einen Kaffe getrunken-KII Präteritum.Ich hatte lust einen Kaffe zu trinken, hab ich ihn aber nicht getrunken.  Der Wunsch ist unerfüllt.

Ich hätte gerne einen Kaffe trinken wollen (mögen) -KII irr. Modalverbkonstruktion. Ich hatte Lust einen Kaffe zu trinken, hab ich ihn aber nicht getrunken. Der Wunsch ist unerfüllt.

3) Die Frage gehört nicht direkt hierher, verbindet sich jedoch mit dem Thema.

Wie ist das bei wünschte in Bezug auf die Vergangenheit?
Ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Vogel (jetzt will ich das)
Ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Vogel gewesen (jetzt will ich dass ich damals ein Vogel war)
Ich _hab _oder _hätte _gewünscht, ich wäte ein Vogel gewesen (damals hatte ich den Wunsch Vogel zu sein)


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> 1)


Richtig.

_Du hättest ihm das nicht zu sagen brauchen._
_= Du hast es ihm gesagt, aber du musstest es ihm nicht sagen. Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn du es ihm nicht gesagt hättest.
_


Korba007 said:


> Ich möchte gerne einen Kaffee trinken-indikativ Präsens.Ich hab (jetzt) Lust einen Kaffee


Richtig.



Korba007 said:


> Ich wollte (mochte) gerne einen Kaffee trinken ... = Ich hatte (damals) Lust einen Kaffee zu trinken.


_Ich wollte gerne einen Kaffee trinken ... = Ich hatte (damals) Lust einen Kaffee zu trinken._

aber:
_
Ich mochte gerne einen Kaffee trinken ... = Damals gefiel mir der Geschmack von Kaffee. Damals habe ich gerne Kaffee getrunken.
_
In der der Vergangenheit ist "mochte" hier keine Option, um den Wunsch auszudrücken.



Korba007 said:


> Ich hätte gerne einen Kaffee getrunken-KII Präteritum.Ich hatte Lust einen Kaffee zu trinken, hab ich ihn aber nicht getrunken. Der Wunsch ist unerfüllt.


Richtig.



Korba007 said:


> Ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Vogel (jetzt will ich das)
> Ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Vogel gewesen (jetzt will ich dass ich damals ein Vogel war)
> Ich _habe (mir damals) _gewünscht, ich wäre ein Vogel gewesen (damals hatte ich den Wunsch Vogel zu sein)


Siehe Korrekturen.

Anmerkung: Beachte die richtige Rechtschreibung von "Kaffee". Du lässt fast immer das zweite "e" weg.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> _Ich mochte gerne einen Kaffee trinken ... = Damals gefiel mir der Geschmack von Kaffee. Damals habe ich gerne Kaffee getrunken.
> _
> In der der Vergangenheit ist "mochte" hier keine Option, um den Wunsch auszudrücken.




Funktioniert das nicht so, wenn wir z.B in ein Resteurant kommen und sagen: ich wollte das und das bestellen, nachdem der Kellner die Bestellung aufgenommen hat, sag ich zu jemandem der neben mir sitzt: gestern mochte ich ein Schnitzel (haben) aber gestern mag (möchte) ich etwas leichteres. 

Oder es gehen 2 Männer die Straße entlang, einer sagt, ich mag etwas essen, am liebsten mag ich (eigentlich möchte) ein Glas Wasser. Gestern wenn ich an dem Resteurant vorbeiging, mochte ich gerne Wein. 


Noch kurz zu _wünschte _in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes. 

Ich hab ganz leicht bei linguee gefunden

*Ich hätte mir gewünscht,* *die* Kommission und Kommissar Liikanen *wären *auch etwas 
mutiger *gewesen *und hätten nicht darauf [...]gewartet, dass sie vom Parlament gezwungen werden, mit einer absoluten Mehrheit in der zweiten Lesung ihre Meinung zu ändern.

Der KII kann auch durch Indikativ ersetzt werden. 
*Ich hätte mir gewünscht,* *daß* das Europäische 
Parlament mehr Kritik an der Regierung *übt *und sie stärker *anspornt*, nicht [...] etwa, um sich in die inneren Angelegenheiten einzumischen, sondern ganz einfach im Hinblick auf ein ordnungsgemäßes Funktionieren der Institutionen.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> gestern mochte ich ein Schnitzel (haben) aber  gestern mag (möchte) ich etwas leichteres.


Nein, das geht beides überhaupt nicht.



Korba007 said:


> einer sagt, ich mag etwas essen, am liebsten mag ich (eigentlich möchte) ein Glas Wasser.


Auch das ist beides falsch.

Aktueller Wunsch:

_Ich möchte (gerne) etwas trinken. Am liebsten hätte ich ein Glas Wasser.
Ich möchte heute gerne Fisch essen. Am liebsten würde ich eine Forelle essen._

Gewohnheiten/Vorlieben:

_Ich trinke sehr gerne Wasser. Am liebsten trinke ich die Sorte XXX._ 
_Ich mag sehr gerne Fisch. Am liebsten mag ich Forelle._



Korba007 said:


> *Ich hätte mir gewünscht,* *die* Kommission und Kommissar Liikanen *wären *auch etwas mutiger *gewesen*


Der Satz ist völlig korrekt und idiomatisch.



Korba007 said:


> *Ich hätte mir gewünscht,* *daß* das Europäische Parlament mehr Kritik an der Regierung *übt *und sie stärker *anspornt*


Der Satz ist völlig korrekt und idiomatisch.


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Auch das ist beides falsch.



Es gibt doch viele Beispiele, die sich belegen lassen 


Sätze mit *mögen* im Präsens oder Präteritum können auch als Ellipsen von Sätzen mit getilgtem Hauptverb im Infinitiv oder Part.II aufgefasst werden:
(27) Ich mag jetzt keine Schokolade (essen). 
(28) Sie mochte nicht ans Amtsgericht Mannheim und stellte einen Versetzungsantrag.
(36) Ich mag nicht in den Schuldienst (gehen).


Es gab auch ein Thread dazu
mögen + Verb

Oft hört man doch ,,magst du mir helfen?'', doch das Beispiel von mögen + Verb ,,Kevin, magst du schon mal dein Zimmer aufräumen'' wenn die Mutter ihren Sohn leicht tadelt, finde ich auch bisschen merkwürdig, doch dieser Aspekt von mögen ist auch in die Sprache eingegangen, wenn auch nur regional. 

,,Und das macht für dich so einen großen Unterschied, wenn _mag _im Konjunktiv II steht? Das ist eine doch nur eine Höflichkeitsform, die man benutzen kann oder auch nicht. Ich sehe weder idiomatisch noch semantisch einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen _Magst du etwas trinken _(Indikativ) und _Möchtest du etwas trinken _(Konjunktiv II).''

,,Außer man will statt einer allgemeinen Aussage _(Ich tanze gerne)_ eine konkrete treffen: _Ich mag/möchte *jetzt *tanzen.''

_
„Lust“ Quelle canoonet - Verb: Modalverb: mögen_
Wenn mögen mit der Bedeutung "Wunsch" im Indikativ verwendet wird, drückt es eher Lust haben, gerne tun aus.

Ich mag gern fernsehen.   =  Ich liebe es fernzusehen. Für mich ist das hier Vorliebe, eigentlich ich mag es, fernzusehen. 
Sie mag nicht darüber reden.   =  Sie hat keine Lust, darüber zu reden. (keine) Lust 
Er mochte keinen Fisch essen.   =  Er hatte keine Lust, Fisch zu essen. Für mich ist das 60% Lust und 40% Vorliebe.
 Diese Verwendung von mögen kommt eher selten vor.
_
Es kommt aber auf den Kontext an, wie das Gespräch abläuft, der Tonfall kann auch eine gravierende Rolle spielen.
a)
A Sagst du mir mal, warum du Schule schwänzt? B: ich mag nicht darüber reden.
b) 
Au musst sie aus den Selbstmordgedanken herausreißen und ihr andeuten, dass die Ereignisse schon weit zurückliegen. B:Klar, aber sie mag nicht (gern) darüber reden. 

Auch im Beispiel B kann man den Satz als Lust sehen. 
Ich finde, wenn gern im Satz steht, kann er nur Lust ausdrücken. 

Ich mag nicht in die Schule gehen halte ich für Wunsch
ich mag nicht gern in die Schule gehen ich gehe nicht gerne in die Schule, mag es nicht in die Schule zu gehen. Für mich ist das kein Wunschausdruck.


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> gestern mochte ich ein Schnitzel (haben) aber gestern mag (möchte) ich etwas leichteres.


Gestern mochte ich ein Schnitzel, aber *heute* mag (möchte) ich etwas *L*eichteres.

@ Kajjo: Warum geht "beides überhaupt nicht"?

Für mich sind die Sätze absolut korrekt, vielleicht nicht ganz idiomatisch.

Meistens werden Sätze mit "mag" oder "mochte" und den entsprechenden Konjugationsformen in der Verneinung oder als Gegensatz (gestern - heute) angewendet. Idiomatischer wäre z.B.:

Gestern mochte ich kein Schnitzel, aber heute mag (möchte) ich eins essen.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> (27) Ich mag jetzt keine Schokolade (essen).
> (28) Sie mochte nicht ans Amtsgericht Mannheim und stellte einen Versetzungsantrag.
> (36) Ich mag nicht in den Schuldienst (gehen).


Alle drei Beispiele sind richtig. Alles drei sind verneinte Aussagen.

_ Ich mag etwas essen. 
= falsch im Sinne von: "Ich möchte jetzt etwas essen. ich habe Hunger."
_
Das geht im akuten Sinne eben nicht. Als allgemeine Aussage wäre es richtig (siehe #43):
_
Ich mag gerne Fisch essen. <Mir gefällt der Geschmack von Fisch; Gewohnheit, Vorliebe, allgemeine Aussage>
_
aber:
_
Ich möchte jetzt gerne Fisch essen. <akuter Wunsch in diesem Moment>_



Korba007 said:


> magst du mir helfen?'', doch das Beispiel von mögen + Verb ,,Kevin, magst du schon mal dein Zimmer aufräumen''


Beides korrekt als höfliche Frage.



Korba007 said:


> Ich mag gern fernsehen. = Ich liebe es fernzusehen. Für mich ist das hier Vorliebe, eigentlich ich mag es, fernzusehen.
> Sie mag nicht darüber reden. = Sie hat keine Lust, darüber zu reden. (keine) Lust


Beides richtig. Beachte auch hier die Verneinung und den Unterschied zwischen "mag" (gefällt) und "möchte" (will).

_Ich mag gerne fernsehen. <allgemeine Vorliebe>
ich möchte gerne fernsehen. <akuter Wunsch, jetzt fernzusehen>_

_Sie mag nicht darüber reden. <Ihr gefällt es nicht, darüber zu reden>
Sie möchte nicht darüber reden. <Sie will jetzt nicht darüber reden>

Sie mag darüber reden. <Ihr gefällt es, darüber zu reden>
Sie möchte darüber reden. <Sie will jetzt darüber reden>_

konkretes Beispiel:
_
Sie möchte gerne über Sex sprechen. <Sie hat eine Frage zu dem Thema Sex und möchte darüber sprechen>
Sie mag gerne über Sex sprechen. <Sie unterhält sich immer wieder gerne über sexuelle Themen>_



ablativ said:


> @ Kajjo: Warum geht "beides überhaupt nicht"?


Es geht hier darum, was der Fragesteller damit ausdrücken möchte. In seinem Beispiel ging es um Wunsch und Absicht:

_Heute möchte ich ein Schnitzel essen. 
= Heute will ich ein Schnitzel essen / plane ich ein Schnitzel zu bestellen.
_
In dem vorstehenden Beispiel kann man definitiv nicht "möchte" durch "mag" ersetzen. Das wäre falsches Deutsch!

Wenn es um den Geschmack geht:
_
Gestern mochte ich das Essen in der Jugendherberge nicht, heute dagegen mag ich es. <gestern gefiel es mir nicht, heute schmeckt es mir>

Gestern mochte ich das Schnitzel nicht, aber heute mag ich es richtig gerne. <gestern schmeckte es schlecht, heute ist es gut>_


----------



## Korba007

@Kajjo
 Ich hätte zwei Fragen. Es leuchtet mir ein, es geht um Verneinungen. Das hab ich nicht gemerkt, geb ich zu. Das gilt auch Für Fragen.
 Demnach kann man sagen
1 ich mag (jetzt) nichts essen (Wunsch,Verlangen, Lust) z.B als Antwort auf jds Frage.
2.Magst du doch wirklich keinen Kaffe trinken?
3.Ich mag jetzt nicht aufräumen, ich tu es später
4.Ich mag mich jetzt nicht auf den Weg machen, es ist zu kalt und ziehe es vor zu Hause zu bleiben.
5. Ich mag es nicht, dich wieder zu mahnen, tu das worum ich dich bat.
6. Ich mag nicht *wieder *mit meinem Bruder zurückbleiben, wenn die Eltern in die Oper gehen.
(24) Ich mag jetzt keine Schokolade, später vielleicht. Quelle: Grammatisches Wörterbuch

Soviel ich verstanden haben, kann man *nicht *sagen

Ich mag jetzt einen Fisch essen (Wunsch, Verlangen)
Ich bekam Hunger, und mag jetzt etwas essen (Wunsch, Verlangen)
Gestern mochte ich ein Schnitzel in herzhafter Sauce aber heute mag ich lieber eins mit Spinat essen (Wunsch, Verlangen)
(Im Resteurant vor dem Bestellen) Was magst du(welche Speise von den aufgelisteten möchtest du haben)?  (Wunsch, Verlangen)
Welche Musik willst du heute hören? Heute, zu Silvester mag ich pop (hab ich Lust Pop zu hören)

Aber:
Ich mag nach Hause
Ich mag ins Kino
Magst du einen Kaffee?     Quelle: Duden | mögen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft 2d.
Magst du etwas essen?
Sie hat großes Talent und mag ans Theater.
Sie hat großes Talent und mag ans Theater gehen. 
Er mochte schon immer in die Politik.
Er mochte schon immer in die Politik einsteigen.
Ich mag lieber zur Universität.
Ich mag lieber zur Universität gehen.
Ich möchte gerne auch wissen was du von den  Varianten mit Invinitiven am Ende denkst. 

Ich mag einen Kaffe (z.B im Resteurant). Man würde häufiger ,,ich möchte einen Kaffe'' oder ich ,,hätte gerne einen Kaffe'' oder ,,ich tränke gerne einen Kaffe/würde einen K. trinken''  hören. Es sei denn dass du es als falsch als Muttersprachler siehst. 
Ich mag jetzt Schokolade. (Bezug zu der 24.)
Ich mag ein Glas Wasser.


2. Du hast Sätze mögen+Infiniv als Vorliebe betrachtet. Es gibt natütlich eine Debatte, in dem was aber gelesen habe, auch in diesem Forum, man sollte eher sagen:

_Ich lese gern
Ich habe es gern zu lesen
Ich mag *es *gern *zu *lesen._
und nicht

_Ich mag lesen*.*_ Man müsste lesen als Substantiv betrachten:
_ich mag Lesen _
oder was ich auch gesehen habe,
_ich mag das Lesen _schreiben.

*Man kann aber nicht Substantive  wie ,,Darüber Reden'' oder ,,Darüberreden'' bilden.*

Dementsprechend:

_Ich mag gerne fernsehen. <allgemeine Vorliebe>  und nicht ich mag es gerne fernzusehen?
Sie mag darüber reden. <Ihr gefällt es, darüber zu reden> und nicht ich mag es gern darüber zu reden?
sie mag nicht darüber reden. <Ihr gefällt es nicht, darüber zu reden> und nicht ich mag es nicht darüber zu reden?
_
Wobei das letzte Beispiel bestimmt als (hier keine) Lust betrachtet werden könnte, ähnliche Beispiele gibt es am Anfang des Beitrags.

Ich hab in einem der Threads gefunden:
_Ich mag es, Kekse zu essen._ - klingt etwas umständlich (solche Sätze findet man nur in Grammatikbüchern )
*Ich mag Kekse essen. - möglich, im Sinne von "Ich möchte jetzt Kekse essen."*
_Ich mag Kekse._ - üblich, allgemeine Aussage

Alternativ:
_Ich esse gerne Kekse._ 

Ich mag es, Kekse zu essen. / Ich mag Kekse essen. / Ich esse gern Kekse.


----------



## Kajjo

_ 1 Ich mag (jetzt) nichts essen (Wunsch,Verlangen, Lust) z.B als Antwort auf jds Frage._

Möglich, aber wenig idiomatisch. Im allgemeinen möchte man etwas essen oder eben nicht. Du hast die Unterscheidung von "mag" und "möchte" aus #46 nicht wirklich nachvollzogen, oder?

1. wäre aber denkbar, wenn jemand krank ist und sich schlecht fühlt und er deswegen Nahrung ablehnt. Das ist aber eine Ausnahme.

_ 2.Magst du doch wirklich keinen Kaffee trinken?
_
Note: Kaffee mit zwei "e"! Siehe oben!
Note: "doch wirklich" passt hier überhaupt nicht.

Mit "Magst..." ist die Frage denkbar und korrekt, aber eher ungewöhnlich. Vielleicht gibt es da regionale Unterschiede. Die normale Frage wäre:
_
 Möchtest du einen Kaffee trinken? 
 Möchtest du wirklich keinen Kaffee trinken? 
_
Ganz generell solltest du Dinge, die gerade in der aktuellen Situation zutreffen, mit "möchte" (wie "will") formulieren, siehe #46! Bitte vollziehe die Beispiele nach! 

_Ich hasse aufräumen. Ich mag es einfach nicht. <Er mag nie aufräumen. _Gewohnheit_>
Ich möchte jetzt nicht aufräumen! <Er will jetzt nicht aufräumen. _Aktuelle Situation_>_

_ 3. Ich mag jetzt nicht aufräumen, ich tu es später
 4. Ich mag mich jetzt nicht auf den Weg machen, es ist zu kalt und ziehe es vor zu Hause zu bleiben. >>
 5. Ich mag es nicht, dich wieder zu mahnen, tu das worum ich dich bat. >> meistens: möchte
 6. Ich mag nicht *wieder *mit meinem Bruder zurückbleiben, wenn die Eltern in die Oper gehen. >> möchte_

_zu 5: Ich mag es nicht, dir immer wieder alles mehrfach sagen zu müssen. <note: immer wieder; Gewohnheit>
aber: Ich möchte dich nicht schon wieder zwingen müssen, aber... <aktuelle Situation>

zu 6: Ich mag es nicht, immer auf meinen Bruder aufpassen zu müssen. <Gewohnheit>
aber: Ich möchte heute nicht auf meinen Bruder aufpassen! <aktuelle Situation>

 Ich mag nach Hause <das geht gar nicht> >> möchte
 Ich mag ins Kino <das geht gar nicht> >> möchte

 Sie hat großes Talent und mag ans Theater. >> möchte
 Sie hat großes Talent und mag ans Theater gehen. <falsch im Sinne von "will zum Theater gehen"; richtig als Vermutung>
 Er mochte schon immer in die Politik. >> wollte
 Er mochte schon immer in die Politik einsteigen. >>wollte
 Ich mag lieber zur Universität. >> möchte
 Ich mag lieber zur Universität gehen. >> möchte
_


Korba007 said:


> 2. Du hast Sätze mögen+Infiniv als Vorliebe betrachtet. ... Man müsste lesen als Substantiv betrachten:


Nein, das muss man definitiv nicht! Modalverben stehen sehr oft mit Infinitiven und das ist völlig korrekt und sehr idiomatisch. Zusammen mit "mag" tritt diese Konstruktion aber besonders bei Negationen auf.

_ Ich mag keinen Fisch essen._

Positive Aussagen werden meistens anders formuliert:

_ Ich esse gerne Fisch/Kekse. Ich lese gerne.

_


----------

